# SPSP report - 3/29



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I snuck out work early (real early) and got to the spot at around 1:00pm. There was only 1 other angler there on a gorgeous day. We'll, the only thing I could say is W. Perch city!! Soon as the line hits the water, them critters would clean the hook up. Around 4:00 or so, few folks started to come in and I got the chance to finally meet EugeneCho aka "Ha Ha" (J/K  ). It was great meeting you Eugene!!! Oh, you buds too.

When I started to pack up (around 5:30pm), one guy landed one at around 16''. He released 2 more between 16-18'', I heard. But other than that, the perch caught were fairly small.

Oh we'll, next time!!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Thx for the report TunaFish - I may head out for SPSP Friday afternoon. So the white perch... how does everyone cook them? I did a search for recipies in the recipies section but didn't get a hit...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Cooking WP:*

GC,

Hot oil bath is always good (especially with the roe). Other choice is to stir fry them (my mother's favorite method). Sorry, but I can't give you that recipe because everytime I try to cook the way my mom does it, it's always a disaster. But it's delicious when she makes them.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

GC,

cook it like JoGi. Head off, guts out, make slits in the meat, salt overnight, then fry in oil. Ate mine today . . . mmm, mmmm, good. Tastes like rockfish . . . well, poor man's rockfish


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Here is one of the best, but you may need a few perch for this one.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8583&highlight=steamed+fish


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Thx fellas! Yeah, now I am getting hungry... got to go catch me some fish. Probably headed for SPSP :fishing: this afternoon.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Some may disagree, but I think white perch are the best eating fish the bay produces. White, flakey, mild meat. The only problem with them is their size.

I usually only keep those that are big enough to fillet. Most of the time I skin the fillets and make battered sticks/chunks. Yum. 
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Some may disagree, but I think white perch are the best eating fish the bay produces. White, flakey, mild meat. The only problem with them is their size.
> 
> I usually only keep those that are big enough to fillet. Most of the time I skin the fillets and make battered sticks/chunks. Yum.
> .


IMHO they are the best kept secret of the bay. Size does not matter to us. Many people believe that smaller fish taste better than a bigger fish (I think they all taste good myself). I will be back out for more next week!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Well SPSP seems to be producing some big ones like this one: http://www.pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=3360

So a few of these will make a good meal


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> GC,
> 
> cook it like JoGi. Head off, guts out, make slits in the meat, salt overnight, then fry in oil. Ate mine today . . . mmm, mmmm, good. Tastes like rockfish . . . well, poor man's rockfish


FnC ,

What does the salting overnight do? We usually just fry them up to a golden crisp (cleaned as you described) ... I am curious about the overnight salting ...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Dang,*



Anthony said:


> Here is one of the best, but you may need a few perch for this one.
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8583&highlight=steamed+fish


Wow, Anthony I didn't know you can steam croakers. I tried one time and haven't since because I thought it was awefull. I'll have to give it a shot.

Last night, my mom-in law told me and Mrs she's making rockfish (we knew it will be fried) and my wife told me "oh no, not that again!!". I said what again? She says, she's sick of fried fish. I said, "well, get used to it baby because CROAKAHHH season is coming!!!  ". So, this steamed croaker may get her to appreciate it a little more.

As far as WP goes, I only keep them for my mom. I used to clean them (not good at filletting a fish) and get stabbed by their deadly fins, so no mas white perch for me!!


----------



## SeaCritter (Jan 19, 2007)

I have to agree with "Tunafish", it was a nice day at SPSP. I was the other angler on the point. Feeding White Perch $10 a dozen bloods still better than working. Striper bite did pick up around 5:30pm. Got 6 from then till dark. One 24 inches. Cows not here yet???


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> As far as WP goes, I only keep them for my mom. I used to clean them (not good at filletting a fish) and get stabbed by their deadly fins, so no mas white perch for me!!


 

Yeah, been there. This is what I used to use:










I used to just lay them out like a croaker and fillet from the tail forward. There was usually more of my blood on the table than the fish's. 

Then, years ago, a bud showed me how to do it. Hard to describe, but what I do now is basically make a very shallow cut next the gills, and then another one down beside the dorsal. I then wipe the cut, head to tail direction, with a very sharp knife while pulling back on the cut on the flat part of the fish. Think de-boning a chicken. The tip of the knife does the cutting, wiping instead of sawing, and follows the backbone as a guide.

This way wastes no meat and the backbone waste is paper thin. Your hands are also away from the fins.

I then flip the fillet over and like usual, using a semi-dull knife, skin the fillets.


Croaker. My favorite way is to smear the fillet both sides with mayo, add some JO#1 or Old Bay, wrap in foil and bake.
.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Some may disagree, but I think white perch are the best eating fish the bay produces. White, flakey, mild meat. The only problem with them is their size.
> 
> I usually only keep those that are big enough to fillet. Most of the time I skin the fillets and make battered sticks/chunks. Yum.
> .


While some regard Spots as bait, they're actually a good eating fish. Size is definitely an issue unless you get into some Jumbo Spots. It's no wonder a majority of fish around the bay would chomp on a Spot given the chance.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Thanks BB, BUT...*

Man, that sounds like the instruction on disecting a preserved frog in my H.S biology class (which I got a *D* BTW). When I do see you on the sand, please, please demo it for me? That's the only hope I may get it right...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Espresso said:


> While some regard Spots as bait, they're actually a good eating fish. Size is definitely an issue unless you get into some Jumbo Spots. It's no wonder a majority of fish around the bay would chomp on a Spot given the chance.


I didn't used to eat spot, but I do now. They also have to be pretty big before I bother. The rest get a sea-salt blanket before heading to the freezer as future bait. 




TunaFish said:


> Man, that sounds like the instruction on disecting a preserved frog in my H.S biology class (which I got a *D* BTW). When I do see you on the sand, please, please demo it for me? That's the only hope I may get it right...


 
Yeah, it sounds like a pain, but once you get the hang of it, it's just as fast as the old way. The key is to have a knife tip that's literally razor sharp. The rest of the knife doesn't matter. Would be happy to demo someday bud. 
.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

no stripers? Tunafish...you dissappoint me  

Hope to see some of you out there Sunday morning.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

French: Yea, I'm disappointed myself. Played hooky from work and nothing to show for it. But I did learn how to be stealthy with my disappearance though!! 

BB: Thanks, looking forward from the fillet master!!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> BB: Thanks, looking forward from the fillet master!!


 
Nah, I don't claim to be a master of anything. Just found a way that works for me, and I don't donate as much blood as I used to.  

I use the method on other fish too. Depends on what my planned cooking method is. If frying, I like a little meat on the backbone so I do it traditionally. If not fried, I do it the above way to preserve as much meat as possible. Takes a little longer with a big rock, but IMHO its worth it.
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am actually wondering why so many fisherman are picky about the size of the fish and for fileting them. I mean compare to what we will withstand to catch them (freezing temps, rain, snow, hurricaines etc) and then here them say that if I can't filet it I won't eat it.

I know to each his or her own and I am not calling anyone out or anything like that but to me fish is fish. If I want to eat fish and all I am catching are 4-5 inch spot/perch then that is what I eat. All you do is scale them, gutt them, behead them and then toss them in an iron skillet with a bit of olive oil (no deep frying here). Yeah have have to pick the bones but the good meat usually is near the bones anyway.

Don't get me wrong I would rather catch a nice 11" perch, 23" trout or 38 inch striper but I won't turn my nose up a fresh fish meal just because it is small.

I (my family including our dog Cody) LOVE fish. 

I think my wife even appreciates it more now that she is here. In the Philippines fresh fish is the cheapest meat you can find ... unlike here. It is so plentiful and you can get it live if you want. She came here and saw several day old fish being sold in the store at prices higher than beef.

Anyway sorry for the rant ... just sticking up for the little (fish) fries


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Obviously directed at me.

I used to catch, keep, clean and eat lots of little perch and panfish. Especially during the spring perch run. Also, I live near the water and I used to catch a lot of them there in the summer too. If a 5 gal bucket wasn't full, it wasn't a productive trip.

It got to the point where I wasn't looking forward to going fishing because of all the hours and effort involved in cleaning so many fish the next day. 

I guess somewhere about that time, I became mostly a C&R fisherman. Yeah, I still bring some home, but not as many and I no longer look at an empty ice chest as a trip failure. I realized that the planning, pursuit and conquest are much more fun to me than the fish on the plate. 

When I catch a fish now, the question comes to mind... "Will I feel like cleaning him tommorrow?" ... and if the answer is no, and I don't need him for bait, he goes back. As far as perch or other panfish, if they aren't slab filleting sized, they all go back.

To each his own, your milage may vary.

End of my return rant. 
 

R-
.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I am actually wondering why so many fisherman are picky about the size of the fish and for fileting them. I mean compare to what we will withstand to catch them (freezing temps, rain, snow, hurricaines etc) and then here them say that if I can't filet it I won't eat it.
> 
> I know to each his or her own and I am not calling anyone out or anything like that but to me fish is fish. If I want to eat fish and all I am catching are 4-5 inch spot/perch then that is what I eat. All you do is scale them, gutt them, behead them and then toss them in an iron skillet with a bit of olive oil (no deep frying here). Yeah have have to pick the bones but the good meat usually is near the bones anyway.
> 
> ...



D, I didn't eat fish that were caught using real bloodworms. Kinda grossed me out. It didn't matter if it were a 3" spot or 40" striper. I actually cooked up the WP that were caught at SPSP the other day using real BW and ate it. After getting over the fact that this little fish ate that nasty worm . . . well, it tasted like fish with old bay.  Slowly but surely gentlemen, I will get over it.

Oh, BTW, I tried the roe . . . sauteed them in olive oil . . . they tasted like, nothing. They had absolutely no taste whatsoever, just texture. Not bad, not great, I won't jump over Fishbait's pink bucket to get at em though.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Geez I was just axing why people don't like to eat small fish  

And who said that eating small fish _implies_ catching and keeping more than you can eat? I did not say that either. I am not one to eat much frozen fish so I usually only keep enough to where they will stay edible for 2-3 days. Sometimes I get lucky and get into a slew of trout or blues and have 15-20 of them before I know it. I then start C&R or go home. Spot are another story. I keep all spot as they ARE some of the best bait ever. I will eat my share of spot and the rest go to bait.

My last time out I kept 15 perch. I could have kept MANY more but i did not. At first I kept smaller ones not knowing if my luck would turn. When the bigguns hit I only kept them instead. 

I guess I am facinated by the apparent need to filet every fish (this caused me to make the original post). Maybe cleaning fish does not bother me as much as others. I also like seeing the head of the fish sometimes on the plate (dependining on the method used to cook). Let me tell you every inch of that striper I got last year was put to good use 

I brought the point up because I see a connection between the size of fish kept and the desire to filet all fish as opposed to a simple cleaning of a small fish.

Anyway I was not trying to slam anyone or start anything I just find it curious that people only seem to want to eat the bigger fish (for whatever reason).

:beer:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> After getting over the fact that this little fish ate that nasty worm . . .


You my friend need to get out more  

There has to be some deeper underlying repression of your childhood going on here ....    

You never read the book "Fifteen ways to eat fried worms" did ya?


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

were the perch caught far out or real close in? I may try it w/ a bobber sometime if they aren't too far out and if there isn't a lot of waves.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Geez I was just axing why people don't like to eat small fish
> 
> :beer:



D, I wasn't accusing you of keeping too many fish. I was just explaining why "I" only keep a few now. As far as why I only keep filleting sized ones? Pure laziness when it comes down to cooking and eating it later. I still have whole fish fish frys sometimes, but its becoming more rare.

Back atcha. :beer: 




FISHING4LIFE said:


> were the perch caught far out or real close in? I may try it w/ a bobber sometime if they aren't too far out and if there isn't a lot of waves.


Once they move in strong, and it sounds like they are, it doesn't matter where or how you fish. If it's a worm on a hook, a perch will bite it. If you want to bobber fish, I suggest over near the boat ramp docks. Bottom fish off the beach.
.


----------

